# Kostenlose Schnur für Boardies: 100m Whiplash Crystal gratis!!!



## Anglerboard-Team (17. September 2007)

Hallo Boardies,
wir freuen uns, euch anlässlich des Verkaufstarts der neuen Berkley Whiplash Crystal wieder eine Gutschein-Aktion präsentieren zu können.

Jedes Anglerboard-Mitglied erhält 100m der neuen Berkley Whiplash Crystal gratis!

Ihr müsst euch lediglich den Gutschein ausdrucken und mit eurer Rolle oder Ersatzspule zu einem der teilnehmenden Fachhändler gehen. 

Weitere Informationen zur neuen Berkley Whiplash Crystal so wie den Gutschein und die Liste der teilnehmenden Händler findet
ihr hier.

Bitte beachtet:
Der Anglerboard-Gutschein ist nicht übertragbar und muss persönlich eingelöst werden! Das bedeutet ihr könnt keine Gutscheine für Kumpels einlösen! 

Es kann nur ein Anglerboard-Gutschein pro Person bei einem Händler eingelöst werden. 

Ihr könnt den Anglerboard-Gutschein unabhängig von Gutscheinen aus Zeitschriften einlösen. Wenn ihr also z.B. einen Gutschein aus einer Zeitschrift habt und zusätzlich noch den Anglerboard-Gutschein bekommt ihr 2x die 100m Berkley Whiplash Crystal! 

Denkt bitte daran, eine Rolle, Ersatzspule o.ä. mit in den Laden zu nehmen auf die euch der Händler die Schnur aufspulen kann! 

Sollte es Probleme geben oder ihr noch Fragen haben - meldet euch, wir kümmern uns drum! 

*Achtung! Die Gutscheine können erst ab Donnerstag den 20. September eingelöst werden! *


Fragen, Kommentare etc bitte hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=109871


----------

